# Osciloscópio FNIRSI -1014D



## javier47

Hola Buenas tardes. Hace algunas semanas compré el osciloscopio Fnirsi-1014d para iniciarme en el tema de reparación y aprendizaje. Debido a un fallo mio, conecté una fuente de 12v Volts en vez de una de 5.5 V y, por supuesto, ha dejado de funcionar. Este "cacharro" no tiene ninguna seriegrafía y varios integrados sin ningún tipo de referencia. Me puse en contacto con la marca ( sin respuesta ) para intentar que me ayudaran facilitándome algún tipo de diagrama, al menos, de la línea de alimentación, ando muy perdido siguiendo las pistas físicas en placa, una por una, con la intención de entender algo. Por favor, si alguno de vosotros sabe donde o cómo puedo conseguir un diagrama Fnirsi-1014d que pueda ayudarme estaría muy agradecido, consejos y críticas también son aceptadas. Muchas gracias.


----------



## juantelinco

Hola, mira yo se poco de electrónica pero, lo primero que debes revisar es si el fusible  o algún componente se quemo ,luego  conectar su fuente de alimentación normal y luego seguir la señal para ver donde se interrumpe y ver si algún otro elemento no se calienta, en cuanto al diagrama o integrados va a hacer un poco difícil encontrarlo. Saludos y suerte.


----------



## javier47

Hola!! gracias por tu respuesta. Fusible, no existe y la verdad es que me ha extrañado que no tuviera ningún tipo de protección contra sobre-tensiones (al menos yo no lo he econtrado). El cacharro no está pensado para mis torpezas!!    He conseguido detectar y seguir una linea en corto y he sustituido un regulador de tensión PHOI y 2 diodos schottky SS34....  hasta llegar al "culpable" aparente, un mosfet Rail to Rail RS8751, si lo saco de la placa el corto desaparece, al menos "hasta ese nodo"... pero la verdad es que no comprendo el funcionamiento y lo único que puedo hacer es seguir las pistas literalmente viendo cada datasheet de cada componente. Estoy aprendiendo un montón, pero la faena es titánica.... Saludos, Gracias otra vez.


----------



## juantelinco

Suerte y saludos, no te desanimes por lo de tu equipo, se que da dolor ver tu inversión echada a perder, lo bueno es que estas aprendiendo electrónica a fuerzas.


----------



## javier47

La verdad es que si, estoy aprendiendo a la fuerza y desarrollando mi paciencia. La verdad es que elegí este osciloscopio porque no podía permitirme uno mejor/mas caro, pero bueno, yo creo que lo voy a lograr. Gracias por tu apoyo y ánimos!! (ayuda mucho) Un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Debería tener una protección y un fusible escondido, quizás bajo la forma de una resistencia de muy bajo valor.


----------



## javier47

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Debería tener una protección y un fusible escondido, quizás bajo la forma de una resistencia de muy bajo valor.


Fusible, "a simple vista", definitivamente, no. Existen resistencias de "bajo valor" (01Y = 1 ohms), medida real 1.1 ohms, esta resistencia, concretamente tiene continuidad. Es decir, si está siendo usada como fusible, estaría correcta (no?). Hay otras resitencias, de 3 cifras con los 3 números subrayados. Según lo que "yo creía" este tipo de resistencias de 3 cifras subrayados, debían interpretarse como con una R al inicio, siendo, por ejemplo 333 (subrayado) un valor de 0,333 ohms. Pero también he leído que el subrayado solo sirve para ver el sentido de los números, es decir, un 333 con raya debajo son 333 ohms.... en ninguno de los casos el valor corresponde, es decir, la "susodicha" 333 subrayada tiene un valor de 5,4 kohms..?¿?¿ ya no se si tiene o no los valores alterados por el sobre voltaje. Si alguien pudiera aclararme esas dudas respecto a los 3 digitos subrayados, lo agradecería!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Valores de resistencias SMD: calculadora online | Inventable.eu
					

Como calcular el valor de la resistencia SMD en base al código impreso en el cuerpo. Funciona con todo tipo de códigos, inclusive el EIA-96




					www.inventable.eu


----------



## javier47

Gracias. Si, uso siempre esa calculadora, pero no tengo claro los de los 3 dígitos *subrayados*. Según esa calculadora, si escribo "333" ignorando el subrayado, debería tener un valor de 33 kOhms pero si la mido es de 5.4 kOhms.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , medida en el circuito está en paralelo con otras cosas


----------



## javier47

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , medida en el circuito está en paralelo con otras cosas


Ok, *Resuelto el enigma de los subrayados*!!!  He sacado un par de ellas y el valor es correcto según la calculadora. *Muchas gracias, de verdad.* Toca encontrar un fusible! El valor más pequeño en resistencias ha sido 1 ohms. que está en continuidad en el circuito y fuera de él. Si, finalmente, fuese un fusible... me va a dar un pasmo!  Gracias otra vez.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Bien  , suelen ser de 1 Ohm , o 0,1 Ohm y hasta de 0 Ohm . . .


----------



## javier47

Hola ! Protección contra sobre tensión, no hay (fusibles). Lo que "parece" que si tiene en una protección contra cortocircuito. Hay un Relé que se dispara y desconecta el equipo (probado). Es decir, los 12 voltios/1 amp, pasaron hasta la cocina, cargándose 3 reguladores. El equipo enciende, incluyendo los leds de la pantalla TFT pero no da imagen. Lleva un procesador ARM F1C100s (imagino para el control del monitor y otros procesos), tengo que verificar los pines de salida y los del monitor... Estoy esperando de Aliexpress un par de componentes ( RS8751XF SOT23-5 8751) que parece estar mal (porque se pone en corto media placa) y una bobina SMD que está a tierra.... En fin, que  me lo paso bomba aprendiendo... lo malo es que ha sido sobre inversión real, pero si o si, lo arreglo!!!    Un saludo. Gracias!!


----------



## juantelinco

Que bien que sigas investigando y tratando de repararlo, sería bueno que subieras fotos de tu proceso de reparación para que los que no sabemos podamos aprender de tu experiencia. Saludos desde Torreón Coahuila, México


----------



## javier47

*Reparado!! *aunque la sonda 1 no funciona y hace cosas "raras". Lo de la sonda se debe a un regulador que está dañado y las cosas "raras" se deben a que he puesto resistencias con valores cercanos a los originales, porque no tenía, pero bueno, ya tengo un kit de resistencias 0402 pedidas y el regulador en camino. Finalmente, no tenía ningún fusible y/o varistor contra sobre voltajes lo que provocó que se quemaran los componentes con menor tolerancia o "más sensibles"...
¿Cómo he llegado a encontrar LAS averías? comprobando que media placa estaba derivada a tierra, después he ido levantando algunos componentes (que calentaba mucho) para dividir las zonas de búsqueda.... y una vez que había localizado la sección que daba problemas... levantaba los "sospechosos" o los que podía ver que no aguantarían 12voltios (por su datasheet)... Colocaba el nuevo componente y se había arreglado, seguía con el polímetro hasta el siguiente... y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## juantelinco

Que bueno que recuperaste en parte tu osciloscopio, te felicito y ojala que cuando remplaces las nuevas resistencias y quede tu osiloscopio operando , puedas enviar una imagen funcionando. saludos


----------



## javier47

Hola. Hice un video para que lo viese el vendedor y que me enviara un diagrama (al final no me ayudó)...
Un video de "antes": 



Video de "después": 




El osciloscopio tiene 3 amplificadores RS8751XF. Uno de ellos, que estaba justo después de la línea de encendido no funciona, solo se calienta. Así que, como tenía 3, lo intercambié con otro que si funcionaba y estaba en la línea de la sonda 1.... conseguí que al final encendiera el aparato pero, obviamente, la sonda 1 no funciona.... y las resistencias de tamaño 0402, simplemente se me volaron  en una de esas que levanté un componente... Como no tenía los valores exactos, puse algo "aproximado" y creo que eso está causando cosas raras, por ejemplo que la línea de la sonda 2 desaparece a ciertos valores... aunque no estoy seguro si este es el problema o es el firmware que he tenido que cargar nuevamente... veremos.
Al final.... me está dando rabia no saber cómo funciona el cacharro. Eso de "reparar" sin entender lo que se hace no lo llevo muy bien!! . Voy a ver si me hago con alguna hoja de servicio de otro osciloscopio y por lo menos intento entender la base.


----------



## juantelinco

Gracias por tus videos, lo importante es que recuperaste tu equipo, parecía misión imposible pero lo volviste a la vida. Saludos


----------



## javier47

Ya está completamente reparado. Finalmente cambié 4 resistores de 900ohms (los que se volaron  ) por los valores originales 750ohm y por fin me llegaron los amplificadores RS8751XF, sustituí el de la línea de la sonda 1... y fin del problema... Acompaño con algunas notas/fotos todo este lio., agradeciendo a los que han acompañado. (me disculpo por la pésima calidad de las imagenes)


----------



## FoxMulder

Gracias de corazón amigo mío por su gran aportación.....Sería bueno compañero, que llegados a este punto, le colocara alguna protección a su aparato. A mí me ha llegado hace unos días, y al parecer todo funciona correctamente. Lo raro, es que he ido a la página oficial, y no tiene el firmware de nuestro osciloscopio para descargarlo. Ya les he enviado un mensaje para que me lo faciliten por si acaso haya que ponerlo al día en algún momento.
Por favor amigos: buenos días o tardes, ¿Alguien dispone de este osciloscopio y le ha presentado este fallo?, ¿A que se podrá deber?....El mismo, no tiene uso de tipo alguno. Todo funcionaba correctamente cuando lo probé hace tiempo. Gracias por su colaboración y aportación....Un abrazo fraternal desde Las Islas Canarias (España)..........................


----------



## javier47

Hola. Tienes razón alguna protección tengo que poner, lo haré. Respecto al firmware del osciloscopio 1014d, he visto que ya no está en la página, no obstante, yo lo descargué en su momento (desde este link ), te lo dejo adjunto por si lo necesitas. En cuanto al error de calibración que comentas, seria bueno que incluyeras el modelo de osciloscopio para intentar ayudar. 

Ya me he dado cuenta que tu osciloscopio es FNIRSI-5012H. Por lo que he leído en algunos foros, puede tratarse del Software. Existe una versión Open-Source del firmware aqui pero "cuidado". Yo intentaría, antes, buscar el firmware original para hacer un rollback si fuese necesario. En el mismo link, hay alguna explicación detallada para hacer una correcta calibración, en mi opinión, bastante más "creíble" que incluso las instrucciones originales. Saludos!


----------



## tonygtguitar

Buenas muchachos, me he comprado este osciloscopio y no consigo el pdf manual en Español, he intentado traducir el pdf original al Español y ha sido imposible, ¿Alguno habéis podido traducirlo o conseguir el manual en Español? Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sube el que dispones. Gracias.


----------



## tonygtguitar

Buenas, ahi esta el manual del
FNIRSI-1014D​


			https://newwezhanhkoss.oss-cn-hongkong.aliyuncs.com/contents/sitefiles3602/18014148/files/64181..pdf?Expires=1638560989&OSSAccessKeyId=LTAIekGM1705vEQp&Signature=DmTV3e4R3pU19Hi9ZQuM9arRwxQ%3D&response-content-disposition=inline%3Bfilename%3DFNIRSI-1014D%2520Product%2520Manual.pdf&response-content-type=application%2Fpdf
		





Si no funcionara el enlace se puede descargar el pdf de aqui:





						Support-SHENZHEN FNIRSI TECHNOLOGY CO.,LTD
					

Support




					www.fnirsi.cn


----------



## tonygtguitar

Buenas amigos, resulta que al final actualice el fimware a la version 3 y pude solucionar todos los problemas menos uno, resulta que si la luminosidad de la pantalla, la pongo al maximo, todo bien, pero cuando bajo la luminosidad a la mitad o al minimo se escucha un silvido muy agudo muy molesto como de alta frecuencia, alguna vez experimente silvidos molestos similares en aparatos con el 7660, ¿vosotros sabeis que puede ser para que cuando bajo luminosidad a la pantalla aparezca este molesto silvido tan agudo y tan molesto?
muchas gracias, mañana grabare un video para que lo oigais, de momento tengo hechos estos dos:











En estos videos os podeis descargar los manuales de usuario en español, el fimware y toda la informacion que he ido recopilando despues de dedicar varios dias al estudio de este interesantisimo osciloscopio, ademas, os dejo un enlace donde lo compre por 100 euros:









						KKmoon 4D 16 LíNeas Autonivelante Nivel láser 360° Luz Verde Medición Ingeniería  | eBay
					

Las mejores ofertas para KKmoon 4D 16 LíNeas Autonivelante Nivel láser 360° Luz Verde Medición Ingeniería están en eBay ✓ Compara precios y características de productos nuevos y usados ✓ Muchos artículos con envío gratis!



					www.ebay.es
				




Otra cosa, si alguno teneis este aparato, ¿teneis claro cual es el voltaje pico a pico maximo que soporta en sonda normal de x1?, en el manual dice 40 voltios en un sitio y luego te dice 400 o 500 en otro, y eso me genera confusiones.


----------



## tonygtguitar

Buenas caballeros, compre este osciloscopio y me tiene un poco frito con un molesto ruido que produce al bajar la luminosidad de la pantalla, en el video el sonido se hace un poco exagerado para que se vea un poco como es, pero realmente solamente ese silvido aparece cuando bajo la luminosidad de la pantalla, he grabado un video para que los señores del foro puedan evaluar el problema que, parece que todo apunta a una fuente conmutada o un swicheo continuo que emite un sonido de alta frecuencia similar al que he agregado al video:


----------



## javier47

Parece el regulador de voltaje de la retroiluminación, puede ser que algún componente esté dañado. Parece que algún filtro se fue a paseo.


----------



## tonygtguitar

Muchas gracias javier, por otro lado, he visto en este video que comentan sobre una modificacion que corrije fallos de fabrica, ¿sabes tu que es exactamente lo que hace en el video?
aqui, mira:
Fnirsi-1014D​


----------



## javier47

Si, creo que el video se refiere a las primeras versiones de este osciloscopio. Parece ser que la electrónica de cada sonda viene soldada de forma "simétrica" sin embargo, uno de los reguladores estaba soldado mal, justo al contrario. En este video parece estar más claro. Después de resoldar hay que volver a cargar el firmware. En mi caso, venía correctamente soldado.

Encontré esto en Youtube, por si a alguien le sirve. Es una ayuda practica al manual de usuario del osciloscopio. A mi particularmente me ayudó mucho porque estoy empezando y mis conocimientos son muy básicos. Saludos!!


----------



## FoxMulder

Buenas tardes compañeros. Me gustaría saber si alguien me puede orientar o facilitar como puedo conseguir el esquema eléctrico del osciloscopio Fnirsi 5012H. El problema que tengo, es que al intentarlo calibrar me arroja fallo. No me deja. Sin tener nada conectado, me arroja unos valores en pantalla que no son ciertos. He intentando ponerme en contacto con el fabricante, dice que me ayudaría. Pero de momento silencio administrativo. Hoy mismo he vuelto a la carga, a ver si al menos molestando, lleguen a poderme ayudar. Y eso que solo lo habré usado dos veces. En vuestra opinión, ¿es posible un fallo en los componentes o en la programación?. Muchísimas gracias por contestar y tomarse las molestias. Un gran abrazo fraternal desde Las Islas Canarias......................


----------



## tonygtguitar

javier47 dijo:


> Si, creo que el video se refiere a las primeras versiones de este osciloscopio. Parece ser que la electrónica de cada sonda viene soldada de forma "simétrica" sin embargo, uno de los reguladores estaba soldado mal, justo al contrario. En este video parece estar más claro. Después de resoldar hay que volver a cargar el firmware. En mi caso, venía correctamente soldado.
> 
> Encontré esto en Youtube, por si a alguien le sirve. Es una ayuda practica al manual de usuario del osciloscopio. A mi particularmente me ayudó mucho porque estoy empezando y mis conocimientos son muy básicos. Saludos!!


Pues esta muy bien, entonces yo como el mio mas o menos veo que funciona bien, pues no tocare nada, lo que pasa es que en el video no explica claramente que es lo que hay que hacer, si hay que girar un regulador de voltaje o si hay que girar los dos, yo diria que solamente ha girado en el video que tu pusiste el de la izquierda, que debe pertenecer al canal 1, tampoco tenemos el esquema, que con el seria mucho mas facil, muchas gracias.


----------



## Gerald

Excelente aporte, este osciloscopio es un gambito sencillamente por el precio y las prestaciones que en teoría tiene uno se arriesga.
El mío hace poco presento un raya vertical rosa sin motivo aparente (no se a golpeado o caído) y apenas tengo como 2 meses de haberlo adquirido.
Si logro solucionar el problema pues subo a este hilo el proceso


----------



## switchxxi

Gerald dijo:


> El mío hace poco presento un raya vertical rosa sin motivo aparente



Pregunta de curioso ¿ Revisaste si no tienes activado los cursores para medir en el osciloscopio o alguna función parecida ? Por las dudas prueba con la función de volver todo a como viene de fabrica. (por defecto/default).


----------



## tonygtguitar

No creo que sea el cursor, se habría dado cuenta,tiene pinta de ser la pantalla, habría que buscar un reemplazo.


----------



## Macan

Hola, me acaba de regalar un amigo un osciloscopio FNIRSI-1014D, que le ha pasado igual que a Javier47, ya que ha alimentado el osciloscopio con 12V, en lugar de hacerlo con los 5,5 V del alimentador original.
Me he puesto en contacto con la fabrica, para ver si puedo repararlo en alguna parte a precio razonable. Ya os contaré.


----------



## Macan

Quiero pedir públicamente disculpas, pues al parecer los mensajes que últimamente he mandado, violan las normas del foro, no siendo mi intención hacerlo en modo alguno.
El forero Javier47, ha podido reparar su osciloscopio  FNIRSI -1014D, después de haberlo alimentado (por error) con una tensiónn de alimentación excesiva. Como decía, el osciloscopio  FNIRSI -1014D que me ha regalado un amigo, le ha pasado lo mismo.
El caso es, que alimento el equipo con diferentes voltajes y ocurre lo siguiente:
   Con 5 V --> consume 300 mA y no se ilumina la pantalla.
   Con 6 V --> consume 300 mA y se ilumina sin demasiado brillo la pantalla .

Adjunto foto de la pantalla, en la que aparece en la esquina inferior izquierda "Waiting".
Javier47, ¿que impresión te dá esta avería?, que parece ser que no tiene un corto como cuentas en tu caso.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Macan dijo:


> "Adjunto foto de la pantalla, en la *que aparece en la esquina inferior izquierda "Waiting*"."


!No creo eso que sea una "averia" y si lo osciloscopio aguardando un sinal oportuno de disparo (Trigger) para andar con  la varredura horizontal!
!Saludos!


----------



## javier47

El resultado de mi avería fue una pantalla en blanco. Concretamente se quemó la línea que alimenta la pantalla LCD (solo funcionaba la iluminación). También se estropeó un regulador de la sonda chn1. En tu caso, yo intentaría cargar nuevamente el firmware. En tu foto, no veo la raya de la sonda del chn2, no sé si la tienes desactivada.


----------



## Macan

Muchas gracias Daniel Lopes por tu respuesta, pero creo que si es una avería, ya que , entre otras muchas cosas que observo es que con el alimentador original de 5,5 V no se enciende. Es necesario alimentarle con una fuente exterior, y cuando le proporcionas 7 V, aparece la pantalla mostrada.

Hola Javier47, cuando aplico la tensión de 7V desde una fuente de alimentación exterior (sin dar al botón de power del osciloscopio), aparece la pantalla retroiluminada, al pulsar el botón de power aparece inicialmente el logo del fabricante con la versión del firmware 3.0 y a continuaciónn aparece la pantalla mostrada. En la que puedo controlar la posición del barrido de ambos canales y algunas cosas más.
Tengo que leerme el manual, para saber que cosas funcionan y cuales no.
Durante unos días voy a estar de viaje a mi vuelta os contaré a ver si me podéis ayudar.
Pero una cosa está clara que la sobrealimentación ha debido dañar algo, pues debiera responder con los 5V de la alimentación y no como lo hace ahora que requiere 7 V.


----------

